# Video of Connie



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was out running mine today with 10 cars. My RR is mostly level with a max of 3/4 % grade. At the end of the day I was pulling 14 cars till I finally got wheel slip. Hope this works. I did not add any additional weight yet. Later RJD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4zbOV1R__w


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks and sounds right nice, RJ. Weather looks a bit "steamy".









IMO, that's just a nice size consisit for that locomotive.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Good video, RJ. 
111 heat index today. More the same tomorrow. No train running for me. 

Stan called it right. Steamy!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks gys. Yep right on guys. The heat was steaming up the lens. I ran for a while last night till it started to rain. That was good as it cooled down. No running today will be another hot and steamy day. Later RJD


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

100 heat index last night at 11:00 when I let the dogs out. 98 heat index already this morning. No train running today. 
Getting ready to solder up some boards for volume control of some P8 boards via Revo. Then installing a P8 into the 2-8-0. Like the fact that Aristo put connectors for both fixed and variable voltages on the circuit board. 
Duh, just remembered that with a chuff switch don't need the variable voltage. Maybe I will try the variable voltage for chuff, see how it works. 
Adding a smoke board also.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 23 Jul 2011 08:08 AM 
No running today will be another hot and steamy day. Later RJD 

Sigh.... It's 7:30 here and already 90. 6 trains are running to their heart's content.









Oh yeah..... They call it a dry heat. Humidity is 63% now...


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 23 Jul 2011 08:29 AM 
Posted By aceinspp on 23 Jul 2011 08:08 AM 
No running today will be another hot and steamy day. Later RJD 

Sigh.... It's 7:30 here and already 90. 6 trains are running to their heart's content.









Oh yeah..... They call it a dry heat. Humidity is 63% now... 




Ha Ha,
Round these parts, 63% is dry !
Ralph


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph... It's an hour later and the humidity has dropped to 47%. We normally run 10%


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well right now its 87 degrees and 61 % humidity. Probably go out later when I start grilling and run trains. Took a few more videos yesterday. Will get up soon. Well here is another clip which also includes the grade crossing signals made by South Bend. Later RJD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1C462F2xBk


----------

